# Wheel/Tires rubbing question



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

Delivery of my 530iA with Sport package, etc. is imminent! 

My question is, I'm thinking about selling the OEM rims and tires and going with the BMW Style 71 wheels with Bridgestone Potenza Pole Positions. Will the following work on 2002 530iA Sport Package without wheel rub or other problems? 

Rear: 18x9" rims with 265/35/18 
Front: 18x8" rims with 235/40/18 

Thanks...


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Should be fine. Many folks at Bimmer.org have this very setup. I went with 18x8.5 all around with 245/40-18 S-03's. The wheels I selected didn't have a 10" rear option. I like the look - nice deep dish on all 4 corners.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

jvr530i said:


> *Should be fine. Many folks at Bimmer.org have this very setup. I went with 18x8.5 all around with 245/40-18 S-03's. The wheels I selected didn't have a 10" rear option. I like the look - nice deep dish on all 4 corners.*


Thanks Jeff.

Your setup does look very nice. Since my car is (will be) Black, I think 18" of alloy should look really sharp on it.


----------

